# More twins at HiNote



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

It is so odd having kids all spread out like this LOL ! I WILL be glad to get back on a normal (for us) schedule of spring/fall next year. This relocation to TN has been interesting to say the least 

Twin does from Kush-Hara Morganite 9*D AR (Kush-Hara Molto ++*S x Hill Country's PR Warpaint 8*D)

Sire is Little Tots Brass Band (CH/MCH/PGCH Buffalo Clover Valentino E91 x GCH/PGCH SM3Pines PT Tigress 2*M)

These two came as a more normal delivery for us, about 15 minutes apart. All are doing great 

Thanks for letting me share !!! Non-goat folks just don't get it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Woohoo! They are quite adorable


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

They are all beautiful  congrats!


----------

